# What kind of breed is this kitty?



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

A friend of mine got this cat at a shelter and paid $25 for him and he is neutered. He believes the kitty is a bengal (the expensive kind)


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

It is possible but he could also be a bengal mix. Unfortunately the popularity of the bengal breed has led to many backyard breeders and cats that aren't the quality you would like to see in the breed. Because of this Bengal Rescue is full and cats are finding their way to shelters.

There is no way to tell for sure if he is a bengal unless you have registration papers. He would be considered a brown DSH broken mackeral tabby pattern.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am not an expert by no means, but looking at the face, I dont think it is purebreed bengal.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

He does look quite Bengal-ish, doesn't he?  He could be a Bengal, or perhaps a mix. But like HersheysKiss said, there's no way to be sure with no papers. He's beautiful, whatever he is!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

By the look of the coat he might very well be a Bengal or at least have quite a lot of Bengal blood runnig through his veins.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Looks like Bengal in it.  Beautiful cat, nonetheless.


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

I used to work for a Bengal Breeder (she also bred Bichon Frise and owned a Kennel), and I'd have to say there's probably a LOT of bengal in him.

I wouldn't care--he's gorgeous!


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

His coat screams Bengal.. his face does not. :lol: He's a cutie, though!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Bengal coat, regular brown tabby face. I'd say a mix. Maybe one parent was pure & the other was a brown tabby?


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

He looks very much bengal to me, the tone of his coat, body structure at least are very bengal. And his face, it is difficult to say for sure, but some benhals have less typey faces and ears. He could be 100% bengal, but without pedigre, it is impossible to say for sure. He looks very cute and well temperated, anyway :heart


----------



## Xavier+Myrrh (Aug 20, 2008)

omg he's at least half!! he's so pretty


----------

